# Help: Misfire Dealer Cant Figure Out



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What octane fuel are you running? My car runs ok on regular 87 octane 98% of the time, but if I demand more acceleration or drive allot of hills I experience the same thing. Does not happen on 89 octane midgrade or better. The owners manual does mention running higher octane if you experience knock. 

Gm does recommend a list of top tier fuel stations, however you can still get bad gas if they are a low sales station. I now always try to fill up at stations near the interstate, US or state hwys only. Cross roads are even better.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmm that's gonna be a doosie to diagnose.

Fuel and/or clogged injectors seems unlikely and you did the right thing declining the injection service; a bottle of Sea Foam, Lucas, etc in the tank will accomplish the same thing for cheaper, maybe a little brake clean/carb cleaner into the throttle body/intake for carbon.


Have you checked plug gaps (and if so, made sure the springs in the plug boots weren't bound)? Given the severe and sporadic nature of your complaint It's doubtful improper plug gap or poor spark would cause this issue.

Kinda sounds like an electrical gremlin.
Wish I had more to offer, just be sure the dealer knows your drive cycle when this happened so they can try their best to replicate the conditions and catch the problem in the act. Eg, cold start, went 5 city blocks on a rainy day and issue appeared while gently accelerating from the stop sign.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Well my segregation to you is that if the dealer dose not want to repair the problem one find a new dealer 2 dont shut down the car 3 take a picture or a video if its safe to do so my car 2013 ls keep getting the cel and the dealer said they couldn't replicate the problem so about a week later it did it again and I took a video of it and should the dealer what had happened the called the headquarters in Detroit and they said do a reflash on the computer so they did and I haven't had any more problems but they did say if it happens again they will replace the computer and if that dont do it replace the car


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I had a coil pack go bad at 18K miles. Codes cleared as car went from tow truck to service bay. Took a few drives for it to come back again. Mine was part throttle then it grew to anything after 2k rpms in any gear.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

04YELLOWGT said:


> Car: 2011 Cruze LT
> Current Miles: 35,5XX
> Issue: Misfire?
> 
> ...


Hello 04YELLOWGT,

I am sorry to hear about your Cruze causing some concerns to you, and I understand your frustrations. I would be happy to assist you with this. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN, mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership so I can look further into the issue? Looking forward to hearing from you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

"Dealer can't replicate" - Take the time off work, arrange with the manager of the service department for them or a senior mac to go for a drive in the car *with you*, and don't bring them back until the problem shows up.

Anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> "Dealer can't replicate" - Take the time off work, arrange with the manager of the service department for them or a senior mac to go for a drive in the car *with you*, and don't bring them back until the problem shows up.
> 
> Anything else is a waste of time.


I got lucky when it happened again and I even showed them a video of the car limping to the side of the road while I talked to OnStar. It has to happen in front of then to fix it. 



Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Videos and pictures speek a million words


----------



## 04YELLOWGT (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. I do have a picture I took of the gauges when it went off. I showed it to them but that went no where. I tried to take a video but couldn't get the video to work while trying to drive. I picked the car up late last night from the dealer. They again said they could not replicate the issue. They keep telling me to bring it there when the issue occurs but I keep telling them it only lasts a short time. Unless it happens right by the dealer I'll never be able to show them.

Oh well I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Does the CEL blink or is it constantly on?

Have you checked the coolant levels?


----------



## Itaylor64 (Jan 9, 2022)

grs1961 said:


> "Dealer can't replicate" - Take the time off work, arrange with the manager of the service department for them or a senior mac to go for a drive in the car *with you*, and don't bring them back until the problem shows up.
> 
> Anything else is a waste of time.



I’ve done that and magically that was the first time they were able to duplicate the issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Itaylor64 said:


> I’ve done that and magically that was the first time they were able to duplicate the issue.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

